# Breeding snakeskin gouramis



## snakemansnakes (Nov 7, 2011)

I have a group of 6 ranging in size from 6-8 inches and was trying to find out the best way to determine the sexes of them. Once I get that figured out, i'll plan on seperating a pair.


Thanks in advance,
Mark


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Like most other gouramis, look at the fins--> pointy vs rounded on the tips. Fat chested ones are usually female.


----------



## snakemansnakes (Nov 7, 2011)

I promise this will be the last question for a while. lol

Of my 6 snakeskins, These are the two variety of dorsals that I have in my tank.
So my question is which is which.

I really do appreciate all the help.


----------

